# Blood tests



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi!
I'm 41 and due to start my 3rd ICSI cycle in the near future (previous 2 were BFN). I've booked an appointment with the nurse at my GP's surgery for blood tests. I would like to know if there are any particular things I'd need to be tested for. I've already thought of Vitamin D (recommended by a nutritionist) and my thyroid but was wondering if there are any other areas I could get a blood test done for while I am there. All advice and suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Justone

When we where up in orign the nurse had taken my bloods to check the amh levels.. I have to have the results of a smear test and also had to get my throid function and rubella status checked.

Hope this helps

Jillyhen


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks Jillyhen! Once again you're a star!  Will try and remember to get smear test done  and get rubella status checked. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Your grand justone

I was never asked to have results of a smear, rubella and throid for the rfc

Good luck on tues

Jillyhen


----------

